# Vista and Belkin Router



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Anybody using a Belkin Wireless G Gaming Adapter (f5d7330) with Vista? I can reinstall it on Vista (had it installed on XP) and according to Belkin's site, still not supported. I already configured it to my wireless router and had it working with my HD receiver prior to getting a new PC with Vista... now I'm stuck?

http://www.belkin.com/support/vista/


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

What are you hooking the game adapter up to, the PC running Vista? I guess I am not following what the real question is. If you have your wireless gaming adapter hookeup up to the HD receiver and working, what difference would it make that you change your PC out and are using Vista? I understand you may not use vista to configure it, but why would you have to change it anyway? A gaming adpater does not take drivers on what it plugs into.


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Spanky_Partain said:


> What are you hooking the game adapter up to, the PC running Vista? I guess I am not following what the real question is. If you have your wireless gaming adapter hookeup up to the HD receiver and working, what difference would it make that you change your PC out and are using Vista? I understand you may not use vista to configure it, but why would you have to change it anyway? A gaming adpater does not take drivers on what it plugs into.


I thought I had to reconfigure the adapter to the PC...

But the problem is, the HD receiver no longer sees my Tversity like it did with XP. I changed the Firewall settings in Vista to allow Tversity (the program), and reset the receiver and set Tversity so that it is on "Auto recognize" and "Always transcode"...


----------



## repoman75 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nevermind, I got it to work.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For the benefit of others, would you tell us what you did to get it to work?


----------

